# 2007 Audi Q7 Updates and Pricing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While the 2007 Audi Q7 is making its North American debut at the Los Angeles Auto Show, the performance SUV will not be arriving in showrooms until early June. As such, changes are still being made with regards to the final North American specifications. Listed below are the most recent U.S. Specification updates.
- Q7 4.2 quattro is announced with an MSRP of $49,900 (plus $720 destination)
- Q7 4.2 quattro comes standard with a direct gasoline injection 4.2l V8 engine producing 350hp and 325 lb-ft. of torque
- Standard Q7 towing capacity is 5,500 lbs. (ed note: the Touareg is 7,000 - wonder why the Q7 is so much less) Optional towing package increases capacity to 6,600lbs.
- Adaptive Cruise Control Plus system can control vehicle distance and cruising speed between 0-90mph.
- Seven-passenger seating is standard on Q7 4.2, optional on V6 models
- Q7 offers best-in-class cargo volume with third-row seats folded at 27.4 cu.ft.


----------

